# credit card readers



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am looking for an iphone credit card swipe situation. I have found the Imerchantpro credit card reader - anyone have experience with it

Sally


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

No. I use Square Up. You might check it out.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Square up would be perfect except I work two big shows a year where I can have $4000-$5000 worth of charges . I don't like the fact they will hold most of my money for a month. The rest of the time it would be perfect


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are a lot of other options out there just have to find the one that is best for you. Does the one you mentioned have a monthly fee plus the percentage and transaction fee?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

It works with Merchant warehouse and that is who I am with now. And it is high priced for the I phone processing


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

Try Propay, 
VeriFone PAYware Mobile | ProPay


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks I am checking this one out- I need to make a change soon


----------



## PowerPromotions (Dec 31, 2010)

I understood that square would be able to directly deposit the amount into your bank account. I just signed up for an account with them about 5 days ago and one of the options was putting in my routing number and they said they would just direct deposit it. 

maybe they changed their rules since you last looked at them? or maybe I misread


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use quicken's merchant account services. Right now I have an app on my cellphone, if I want to buy a card swiper it will cost me a few bucks more a month (not to mention the cost of the swiper itself), so right now I'm just doing it with my phone (droid).


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am getting very frustrated. I eliminate one after another

I do about 2-3 Major shows a year. At these shows I can bring in $3-4 thousand in charges(depends on location) The people come in big groups It is next to impossible to process the charges on my Iphone with the ap I use keying them in. I need to swipe. But then the rest of the year with phone and internet orders I need to be able to key them in- By the time I pay for a new processing machine and then all the extra charges I seem to be paying more then I am now

I appreciate all of your suggestions


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

go to quickbooks.com and see if they have any other options for you. They don't have any long contracts (month to month). Explain your needs, maybe they have a solution for you.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Below is an excerpt from Square UP. You can contact them to up your allowance. Worth checking into about upping the allowance.
*

*Deposits*

Square allows you to accept unlimited payments. There are no limits on transaction size or number of transactions. We immediately deposit your first $1,000 of sales per week to your bank account. The remaining amount above $1,000 will be deposited into your bank account within 30 days of the transaction. To get a higher weekly deposit amount contact support.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, who do they think they are holding onto someone's money for that long - a bank, insurance company, or some government agency?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

That is kinda the way I feel too Loretta. I guess i would rather pay a monthly fee and have all my money in my own bank account in 2 days rather then have the company hold part of it for 30 days.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I pay $12.95 a month for the phone app (Go Payment)for my droid and those numbers key in. If I want to I can get a bluetooth swipe card to use with my phone (around $250 for the swiper) and if I remember right I would have to pay another $13 or so a month, but then I could do both. They also wanted to know how much my average transactions was each month, which was zero at the time. Hmm come to think of it, it's still zero. Oh well, anyhow... I said my purchases would be around $100 each. They will deposit the money directly into my checking account, and if business picks up where I'm doing a big chunk of change like you are, they will change it for me to allow bigger transactions. What I like is that there is no long term contract, no cancellation fees, and they waved the set up fees.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

This was at the end of the excerpt from Square UP. You can call and get a higher deposit amount.

To get a higher weekly deposit amount contact support.


----------

